# Some Ny Diesel I Brought Over the Weekend



## Dr. Grow (Mar 25, 2008)

My last patch of smoke Im buying, next Im growing for now on.
Think I can achieve this kind of smoke with CFL's?
Dealer gave me 5 free seeds 

Site Rules


> 7. Please try to post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as eight pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them.


----------



## Cole (Mar 25, 2008)

anyways im sure you could,What kind of nutes do you use,soil,ph,ext.


----------



## Cole (Mar 25, 2008)

By the way,good pics


----------



## Dr. Grow (Mar 25, 2008)

Cole said:
			
		

> Those buds look dank as ****!
> 
> anyways im sure you could,What kind of nutes do you use,soil,ph,ext.



I havent even started yet but when I do im going with MG.. right now Im focused on lights .. I need to know the minumum lumens for vegging and flowering under cfls.. and how much will that cost me?


----------



## LLCoolBud (Apr 1, 2008)

That definatly is not NYC Diesel.:holysheep::angrywife:


----------



## Cole (Apr 1, 2008)

Dr. Grow said:
			
		

> I havent even started yet but when I do im going with MG.. right now Im focused on lights .. I need to know the minumum lumens for vegging and flowering under cfls.. and how much will that cost me?


 
I use Organic MG or MG seed starter and it seems to be working for me. And if you worried about lights go to ebay and search "grow lights" and lots of cheap CFLs will come up. Hopes this helps.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 1, 2008)

If you want to grow some fantastic buds, you're going to need to invest in some HID lighting. If you get on ebay and look up 400 watt hps, you can usually pick them up for around 100 dollars. That will increase your yield by at least 5 times over using cfls for flowering. The buds will be light and wispy if you use cfls for flower. Cfls simply don't provide the lumens necessary to produce thick heavy buds that a HID system can provide. 

Whatever the bud is, it looks great! I would love to be smoking on that stuff right now. Either way, take care and keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## dmack (Apr 1, 2008)

LOOks like some niiiice smoke bro. You get an Oz? Whats the price over there? Hope i didnt make a no-no by asking that.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 1, 2008)

I would also like to know the going rate for some dank like that. Just curious. Take care.


----------



## mal_crane (Apr 2, 2008)

Definately not any NYC Diesel that I've ever seen ....


----------



## morrispk (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice Pic


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

go to the main page of mp and go to the grow videos, they show you what lights you should get and how many plants can grow under them


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't care what it is I WANT IT after the day I just had...


----------



## Dexter (Nov 12, 2008)

*bought


----------

